

PubSubHubBub - adharma

I'm trying to implement real time chat engine with PubSubHubBub as the core in Rails. My question is what I need to do to or read to achieve this task ? Where I'm gonna start ? What knowledge do I need to know first because I'm really really newbie in this field and like to play with it... or are they any realtime chat engine that is fully compatible with Rails other than pshb ?
======
babyshake
It's really very simple, based on some HTTP basics:
<http://pubsubhubbub.appspot.com/>

With python it would be easiest for a newbie because there are open source
applications for all three components - publishers, consumers, and the hub.

